# I fly to America so I can visit Michael (damit / so)



## Akira181

The da... words in German have always confused me (damit, dabei, dafür, davon, etc). 

If I wanted to say "I fly to America so i can visit Micheal" 

Ich fliege nach Amerika, so kann ich Micheal besuchen

Ich fliege nach Amerika, damit ich Micheal besuchen. 


Are the two sentences correct or must I use damit? If the latter, why?


----------



## berndf

The latter (except you should add the missing _kann_ at the end). There are actually two different words spelled _damit_, one is an adverb and is pronounced _*da*mit_ and belongs _dafür_ and _davon_; the other is a conjunction pronounced _da*mit*_ and is used to introduce clauses expressing final (not causal!) reason. _So _cannot be used in this way.


----------



## ayuda?

If I wanted to say "I fly to America so I can visit Micheal"

Another alternative way to express that might be:
Ich fliege nach Amerika, um Michael zu besuchen

Ayuda? ((((((((((((((((((((((((((und  Onkel SamN


----------



## bearded

I fly to America so I can visit Michael
Ich fliege nach America, so kann ich Michael besuchen

It seems to me that in above sentences the nature of the word 'so' is different:
in English it is a conjunction (shortened for 'so that')
in German (after a comma or even a fullstop) it is an adverb (= auf diese Weise)

If I am right, then there is no exact correspondence between the two languages in this case, but just an 'apparent' correspondence, and it is from wanting a literal translation (word for word) that the doubt arises. The correct translation to German should be '' so dass (=damit) ich M. besuchen kann''.


----------



## Hutschi

This is true.
But in a pragmatic sense the sentences are usually equivalent.

Instead of "so" in German also works "also" and "somit" (with different meaning but the same pragmatic message).


Ich fliege nach Amerika, so/also/somit kann ich Michael besuchen. - Ergebnis (consequence) 

Ich fliege nach Amerika, damit ich Michael besuchen kann. - Ziel  (reason)
Ich fliege nach Amerika, weil ich Michael besuchen will. - Zweck (reason)


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> It seems to me that in above sentences the nature of the word 'so' is different:
> in English it is a conjunction (shortened for 'so that')
> in German (after a comma or even a fullstop) it is an adverb (= auf diese Weise)


In essence, yes. There are non-adverbial uses of so, as con-/subjunctions and relative pronouns but they are all obsolescent or obsolescing and none of these uses expresses a final reason.

Examples of the above-mentioned uses (both first half of the 19th century):
Pronoun: _Dank spende ich dem Himmel für die Gnade, *so* [=which] er mir tut... _(Ludwig Brauenfels, translator of Cervantes' Don Quixote).
Conjunction: _... denn er hatte ihr geschworen, alles, was in seinem Vermögen sei, für sie als Speise anzurichten, *so* [=if] sie es begehrte._ (Clemens von Brentano)


----------



## bearded

Another case occurs to me:
'' ...so help me God'' say American Presidents at the end of their 'oath'.  What exactly is the nature of that 'so'?  Does it mean 'so that' or 'and therefore'/and so'? Im Deutschen 'sowahr mir Gott helfe' scheint mir die Funktion von 'so' auch anders zu sein.
Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## ayuda?

bearded man said:


> Another case occurs to me:
> '' ...so help me God'' say American Presidents at the end of their 'oath'.  What exactly is the nature of that 'so'?  Does it mean 'so that' or 'and therefore'/and so'?  [accordingly]
> .



Reference for  meaning of so in “So help me God.” 
The use is antiquated and more specifically used in the set context of an oath.
It probably doesn’t have anything much to do with so in this WR post here, but fyi [for your information] :
http://www.englishforums.com/English/SoHelpMeGod/wpwpq/post.htm [See entry by Patrick Lockerby—end of his post]


----------



## ablativ

> ... sowahr mir Gott helfe ... (bearded man)


Es muss aber heißen "so wahr mir Gott helfe" (siehe "Die dubiose Klausel"). Bei diesem Optativ (Konjunktiv I: helfe = helfen möge) drückt der an Gott Gläubige durch seinen Eid dem/den anderen Gläubigen aus, dass sein Wille zum Handeln an Gottes absolute Wahrheit gebunden ist. _So wahr _in einem Wort zusammengeschrieben sieht wie eine Konjunktion aus; es ist aber keine.


----------



## bearded

Danke an Euch alle für die lehrreichen Erklärungen.

An ablativ
Soll man denn verstehen ,,Er möge mir helfen, wenn meine Versprechungen wahr sind (also wenn ich sie halte)''
oder ,,Er soll mir wahrhaftig helfen, meine Versprechungen zu halten''?
Aus der ,,dubiosen Klausel'' geht der Sinn nicht so klar hervor.  Vorausdank.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich glaube, es bedeutet, Gott möge mir beistehen, wenn ich meinen Eid *breche*, denn dann kann nur Er mich noch vor der Verdammnis bewahren.


----------



## ablativ

bearded man said:


> Soll man denn verstehen ,,Er möge mir helfen, wenn meine Versprechungen wahr sind (also wenn ich sie halte)''
> oder ,,Er soll mir wahrhaftig helfen, meine Versprechungen zu halten''?


Ich nehme an, es bedeutet, dass man fest darauf vertraut, dass einem Gott helfen wird, die richtigen Versprechungen zu machen und diese auch zu halten (mit Gottes Hilfe, auch wenn es schwer fällt).


> Ich glaube, es bedeutet, Gott möge mir beistehen, wenn ich meinen Eid *breche, *denn dann kann nur Er mich noch vor der Verdammnis bewahren. Schimmelreiter


Ja, so könnte man "Die dubiose Klausel" auch verstehen, wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob darin nicht ironisiert und persifliert wird.


----------



## Gernot Back

Akira181 said:


> "I fly to America so i can visit Micheal"
> 
> Ich fliege nach Amerika, so kann ich Micheal besuchen
> 
> Ich fliege nach Amerika, damit ich Micheal besuchen.





_Ich fliege nach Amerika, *sodass *ich Michael besuchen kann._ 
(consecutive subordinate clause)  
_Ich fliege nach Amerika, *damit *ich Michael besuchen *kann*. 
_(final subordinate clause) 
_Ich fliege nach Amerika, *um *__Michael __*zu *besuchen._ 
(final infinitive clause)


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich fliege nach Amerika, *sodass *ich Michael besuchen kann._
> (consecutive subordinate clause)
> _Ich fliege nach Amerika, *damit *ich Michael besuchen *kann*.
> _(final subordinate clause)
> _Ich fliege nach Amerika, *um *__Michael __*zu *besuchen._
> (final infinitive clause)


Liege ich richtig, dass die Bedeutung des dritten Satzes ein wenig von der der anderen abweicht?  Um besser zu den anderen zu passen, sollte der dritte Satz nicht...
_Ich fliege nach Amerika, um Michael besuchen zu können
_lauten?


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Liege ich richtig, dass die Bedeutung des dritten Satzes ein wenig von der der anderen abweicht?  Um besser zu den anderen zu passen, sollte der dritte Satz nicht...
> _Ich fliege nach Amerika, um Michael besuchen zu können
> _lauten?


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## perpend

Akira181 said:


> If I wanted to say "I fly to America so i can visit Micheal"



I think part of the confusion is that it is not very idiomatic in English, in my opinion. You could write it without using "so". I would use present progressive.

_I am flying to America to be able to visit Michael._

Ginge: _Ich fliege nach Amerika, um Michael besuchen zu können.

_EDIT: *Dan *wrote the same thing. Bernd confirmed. Sorry! That is likely part of the issue here. Maybe it's helpful for Akira (OP) to read it in English.


----------



## Gernot Back

Dan2 said:


> Liege ich richtig, dass die Bedeutung des dritten Satzes ein wenig von der der anderen abweicht?  Um besser zu den anderen zu passen, sollte der dritte Satz nicht...
> _Ich fliege nach Amerika, um Michael besuchen zu können
> _lauten?


Nein im Gegenteil, wenn man das Modalverb im zweiten Satz wegließe, käme ein anderer Sinn heraus als bei dem letzen Satz, bei dem man das Modalverb ohne Weiteres weglassen kann und meines Erachtens auch sollte: Eine finale Infinitivkonstruktion impliziert bereits ein Modalverb _wollen_ oder _können_: Wenn ich nach Amerika fliege, _um jemanden zu besuchen_, dann fliege ich nach Amerika, _*weil *ich diesen "Jemand" dort besuchen *will*_ oder _*damit* ich ihn dort besuchen *kann*_. 

_Ich fliege nach Amerika, *damit *ich Michael besuch*e*. _(ohne Modalverb)​ 
... ist darüber hinaus auch nicht ganz logisch, denn allein die Tatsache, dass du nach Amerika fliegst, bringt dich ja nicht zwingend dazu, dort irgendjemand Bestimmten zu besuchen; sie eröffnet dir dazu nur die Möglichkeit. Der Satz ohne Modalverb würde Ursache und Wirkung verkehren: Die Ursache für deinen Flug nach Amerika ist dein Wunsch, dort jemanden zu besuchen, nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Nein im Gegenteil, wenn man das Modalverb im zweiten Satz wegließe, käme ein anderer Sinn heraus als bei dem letzen Satz, bei dem man das Modalverb ohne Weiteres weglassen kann und meines Erachtens auch sollte: Eine finale Infinitivkonstruktion impliziert bereits ein Modalverb _wollen_ oder _können_: Wenn ich nach Amerika fliege, _um jemanden zu besuchen_, dann fliege ich nach Amerika, _*weil *ich diesen "Jemand" dort besuchen *will*_ oder _*damit* ich ihn dort besuchen *kann*_. _Ich fliege nach Amerika, *damit *ich Michael besuch*e*. _(ohne Modalverb)​
> ... ist darüber hinaus auch nicht ganz logisch, denn allein die Tatsache, dass du nach Amerika fliegst, bringt dich ja nicht zwingend dazu, dort irgendjemand Bestimmten zu besuchen; sie eröffnet dir dazu nur die Möglichkeit. Der Satz ohne Modalverb würde Ursache und Wirkung verkehren: Die Ursache für deinen Flug nach Amerika ist dein Wunsch, dort jemanden zu besuchen, nicht umgekehrt!


Hier kann ich dir nicht folgen.
_
Ich fliege nach Amerika, um __Michael __zu besuchen
_verstehe ich als: (1) Ich *werde* Michael besuchen und zu diesem Zweck fliege ich nach Amerika.
_
Ich fliege nach Amerika, um __Michael__besuchen zu können
_verstehe ich als: (2) Ich *will mir die Möglichkeit offen halten*, Michael zu besuchen und zu diesem Zweck fliege ich nach Amerika.

Der Unterschied zu den Formulierungen mit _sodass_ und _damit_ liegt darin, dass (1) mit ihnen nicht idiomatisch ausdrückbar ist und man darum auf die semantisch schwächere Aussage (2) ausweichen müsste, wenn man denn diese Formulierungen gebrauchen wollte. Um Bedeutung (2) auszudrücken, bedarf es aber in allen drei Fällen des Modalverbs.

*Pragmatisch *mögen die von Dir formulierten Sätze austauschbar sein, *wenn* der konkrete Kontext Bedeutung (1) in allen drei Fällen nahelegt. *Semantisch *haben deine ersten beiden Sätze aber Bedeutung (2) und der dritte (1).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> ·             _Ich fliege nach Amerika,_ *sodass* _ich Michael besuchen kann._
> (consecutive subordinate clause)
> ·             _Ich fliege nach Amerika,_ *damit* _ich Michael besuchen_ *kann*_._
> (final subordinate clause)
> ·             _Ich fliege nach Amerika,_ *um* _Michael_ *zu* _besuchen._
> (final infinitive clause)





berndf said:


> *Pragmatisch *mögen die von Dir formulierten Sätze austauschbar sein, *wenn* der konkrete Kontext Bedeutung (1) in allen drei Fällen nahelegt. *Semantisch *haben deine ersten beiden Sätze aber Bedeutung (2) und der dritte (1).


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Konsekutivsatz in Satz 1 mit irgendeiner finalen Variante, d.h. einem Finalsatz oder einer finalen Infinitivgruppe, austauschbar ist. 

Wie der Name schon sagt, drückt ein Konsekutivsatz keinen Zweck, sondern eine Folge aus:

_Ich fliege nach Amerika, sodass ich Michael besuchen kann.
_
Der Satz bedeutet, dass ich - zu welchem Zweck auch immer, zum Beispiel um Herrn Obama zu besuchen - nach Amerika fliege, was zur Folge hat, dass sich mir, da ich schon mal da bin, die Möglichkeit eröffnet, auch Michael zu besuchen.


PS

_(I fly to America) so I can visit Michael
_
ist wegen des fehlenden Kommas final.

_(I fly to America)*,* so I can visit Michael

_ist konsekutiv.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Konsekutivsatz in Satz 1 mit irgendeiner finalen Variante, d.h. einem Finalsatz oder einer finalen Infinitivgruppe, austauschbar ist.


Ich sagte_ pragmatisch_. Sodass mit Modalverb, das eine Möglichkeit ausdrückt, die durch das vorhergehende eröffnet wird, ist durchaus üblich, um Finalität auszudrücken.  


Schimmelreiter said:


> _(I fly to America) so I can visit Michael
> _
> ist wegen des fehlenden Kommas final.
> 
> _(I fly to America)*,* so I can visit Michael
> 
> _ist konsekutiv.


Ich glaube, da überschätzt Du die Bedeutung, die ein Komma im Englischen haben kann. Es ist mir schon mehrfach passiert, dass Englischsprecher mit ungläubigen Erstaunen reagierten, als sie feststellten, dass im Deutschen ein Komma die Bedeutung eines Satzes ändern kann.


----------



## perpend

Hi Akira, Do you have a source for your sentence?


----------



## Akira181

Hi Perpend

My source was just talking to a friend and he corrected me to use "damit" but he couldn't really explain why.

Still don't fully understand it.  My current understanding is to use "damit" if the reason for going to America is to visit Michael whereas "so" or "also" means I can visit Michael as a byproduct of being in America.


----------



## perpend

Hi Akira, Hmmm ... this has gotten quite technical.

From you: _If I wanted to say "I fly to America so I can visit Micheal."_ 

J) Ich fliege nach Amerika, so kann ich Michael besuchen.
K) Ich fliege nach Amerika, damit ich Michael besuchen.

Maybe this will help. What did you want to express when you said that to your friend?

N) My reason for flying to the USA is to visit Michael. That's why I fly to the USA.
M) I am flying to the USA to visit Michael.
O) I happen to fly to USA sometimes, and I have the opportunity to visit Michael, if we can coordinate our schedules.

For N), and M) I would use "sodass", "um", or "damit".

If you mean O), as Hutschi mentioned, you could somehow use "so", "also", or "somit", but I personally would use some different sort of punctuation, or an "und".

Ich fliege nach Amerika, und so kann ich Michael besuchen. 
Ich fliege nach Amerika---also/somit kann ich Michael besuchen.

So, I think you already have the general idea from your post, but by your using "so" in English, I think you mean the "so" in English that means "reason", which doesn't work that way in German, and therefore, I'm guessing you should rather use "damit"/"um"/"sodass", as your friend suggested.

No one said it would be easy.


----------

